

Google-flavored Bootstrap theme - mattantwest
http://todc.github.com/google-bootstrap/index.html

======
davidjgraph
You have permission from Google to use their name? Google is a trademarked
word, <http://www.google.com/permissions/> , I would suggest a rapid name
change.

As it stands this is clear trademark infringement
[http://www.google.com/permissions/trademark/our-
trademarks.h...](http://www.google.com/permissions/trademark/our-
trademarks.html).

~~~
loceng
Of course they do! That would be copyright infringement otherwise!

------
Posibyte
_"License: Public Domain"_

I don't believe the author here is legally able to do that, since it's a
derivative work of Twitter Boostrap (Under the Apache).

Correct me if I'm mistaken.

------
selectout
So...regular bootstrap but "flat" buttons? I like it, but it seems they just
copied everything over including the "Built with Bootstrap" examples even
though those are bootstrap and not Google Bootstrap. Even the "examples" are
regular bootstrap.

Really just a bit different colors and making the buttons flat is all that is
changed yet they have the entire site/examples.

~~~
vinothgopi
All the buttons are Google buttons' color scheme. Took me a while to notice
that.

------
hardwaresofton
Maybe this should have been a theme submitted to bootswatch rather than it's
own site?

------
zoowar
Can you specify what relation to Google this project has?

------
Guillaume86
Title: Google flavoured bootstrap theme

------
brandonb927
The author of this Bootstrap theme has clarified the license and change the
name of the repo available here now <https://github.com/todc/todc-bootstrap>

------
WestCoastJustin
Dupe from 1 day ago with 6 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5151445>

------
ubersoldat2k7
Lame... why not simply use bootswatch to create a Google theme?

------
earwolf
get a lawyer

------
Toshio
There's some serious NIH-ism at Google.

~~~
ceejayoz
I don't think the author of this fork works at Google.

~~~
Toshio
You may be right, but I recognize some of Google's design language in this
fork. Look at the buttons for example, they are flatter than those in the
original work by Twitter.

~~~
ktsmith
I think the author called it Google Bootstrap because it has google style
elements. I suspect the name of this project will have to be changed to not
include the Google trademark.

